# Stephen Colbert on Tolkien and "Favorite Song"



## Starbrow (Sep 8, 2018)

Here is a great break down of Stephen Colbert showing his in-depth Tolkien knowledge.

https://rol.st/2PfqCLp


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 9, 2018)

Tolkien features frequently on Colbert's show; there are a number of clips on youtube. Here are a few:





















I do wish he'd learn to pronounce "Aule".

Also "Tolkien".


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks for the clips. I'll have to watch his show more often.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 9, 2018)

Meanwhile, you can enter "Colbert Tolkien" on youtube, and a lot more will come up.

He may be second to the movies in getting people interested in Tolkien these days!

Now, if only one of his guests would mention TTF. . .


----------



## Miguel (Sep 9, 2018)

"_What did you say_?" lol


----------

